

Federal Judge Orders Shutdown of Innovative DVD-Streaming Service Zediva - pwg
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/08/zediva-preliminary-injunction/

======
glimcat
You can rent a DVD.

You can rent a DVD player and cables.

You can't rent a DVD, a DVD player, and a TCP/IP connection.

It seems irrational to me that the length of the cables involved determines
the legality of the thing.

~~~
bane
Nah, it's just the conversion of the video signal to digital packets and back
again that's not allowed...because. Perfectly rational!

------
jmilloy
So this is a preliminary injunction... what exactly does that mean and what
are the steps from here? At this point is it highly likely that it will be
upheld and become permanent, or is there a pretty good chance the further
litigation will change the ruling? Or is there no way to tell from here?

~~~
glimcat
There's not really any way to tell from here.

------
js2
Already on front page today <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2837181>

